# October Smallies



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

Hit the local stream this afternoon for some R&R after working since early this morning (yes, I work when I cannot fish!!!)

Did not expect too much as the water temps dropped significantly this past week. It was a great day, about 70* with just a slight wind. I fished in shorts and a T-shirt, just like summer. Started out at my familiar haunts (hell, the fishable section of the stream in this are is only about 1.5 miles so it is all familiar). Caught a few small LM bass right away so I was happy. I picked my way down the bank and hooked up with a few small SM Bass - things were going very well.

I had a hunch that the larger bass might be in the deeper water. Last week I caught a real nice LM bass in the deeper section so that was what I was hunting. After about 45 minutes I made a few casts to a rock wall area and was rewarded by a medium sized smallie! 







I saw that one of his (or her) buddies had followed him in so I continued to work the spot - and hooked up with a much larger fish almost at once:






I had one about the same size throw the hook about 15 minutes later and had a real nice LM bass do the same thing - that sucks!

Finally, caught another nice smallie in a nearby location:






Hot bait was my 4" senko in black with an 1/8 oz.bullet weight. Dead sticking caught all the fish.

As I was fishing a 12" rainbow trout swam up to me and kinda just hung there in the water - if looked sick or dying and I gave it a poke with my rod tip to get it moving back into the current. A few minutes later and it returned so I reached down and grabbed it. (Bear style). There was a VERY elderly gentlemen trout fishing not far from me so I walked over and offered him the fish. I think he was hard of hearing becuase he jumped out of his skin when I walked up - but settled down and gratefully accepted the trout.


Caught a bunch of 10" smallies as well and, of course, a handful of rock bass. Probably one of the last days for this stream and I like making the grand exit!


----------



## SMDave (Oct 18, 2007)

> A few minutes later and it returned so I reached down and grabbed it. (Bear style).



Wow esquired, you just get more and more hardcore at catching fish anyway you can!  What's the R&R? About 10 minutes away from my house is the D&R...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

R&R means "rest and relief" Caught the fish at the East Branch of the Perkiomen


----------



## SMDave (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh right I knew that...


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 18, 2007)

I take it the trout was one of those retarded fish that comes from a hatchery.


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, you catch one trout, and all of a sudden you are the Trout whisperer. They come to you!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> Wow, you catch one trout, and all of a sudden you are the Trout whisperer. They come to you!



LMFAO! :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice catchin' esquired!


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know where you find this stuff.


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 19, 2007)

Hah! I didn't know that was an actual book.


----------



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

What is your occupation esquired?


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2007)

pbw said:


> What is your occupation esquired?



He is a Fish PIMP! LOL! Actaully, If you click the WWW under hsi profile, IT will bring you to his comapny.


----------



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > What is your occupation esquired?
> ...




Ah I see now.


----------



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

I may try my hand at river fishing this weekend, found this on Ky fish and wildlife. https://fw.ky.gov/smallmouthstreams.asp?lid=1140&NavPath=C101


----------

